# copper prices



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Just wondering if copper prices around the country are the same as here.
I pick up on the fact that a lot of you guy's seem to prefer avoiding home depot, but here they seem to beat my suppliers by 20-30% on copper. Here in Philadelphia we use alot of copper, (required for anything commercial or reidential 4 units and above. Fittings are a diffrent story, they tend to be a-lot higher.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

post up what you are curious about on pricing. I'll pm what I give for it to ya. 

I won't post it here though.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

What's copper? LOL


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

HOSER said:


> What's copper? LOL


Copper is NOT HOSE.:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoser! LOL


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Keep your eyes peeled ILPlumber; I'm about to lay out a spread of copper fittings that range from 1" to 3". 


I'm checking the scrap prices monday to see if what I have equals out to what I can get for it.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> post up what you are curious about on pricing. I'll pm what I give for it to ya.
> 
> I won't post it here though.


I'm just curious if the supplier's elsewhere are competitive on copper price's. I just picked up 2500' yesterday for a resturant job. 1/2" thru 2" and saved about 800.00 on the order compared to what my supplier could sell it for. It just dosen't seem right. (example 10' 3/4" L ), my suppliers price 14.35, I paid 11.90 2.50 a stick X 100 peices is significant


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

0hio my supplier-m-copper1/2 =.79 3/4=1.08

lowes-m-copper 1/2= .58 3/4=.85


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it Apples to Apples ??? You know the faucets and a lot of other things are NOT the same quality as our suppliers . Is the copper the same ??

My .02


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Cal said:


> Is it Apples to Apples ??? You know the faucets and a lot of other things are NOT the same quality as our suppliers . Is the copper the same ??
> 
> My .02


 I would have to say yes.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i havent bought anything from lowes-as far as plumbing supplys,but im got to find out about the quality and where its made, im loyal to my plumbing suppliers they all treat me fair. well most of them! it dont bother me at all if the price is higher on material i just want good quality! and AMERICAN made - if possible.

callbacks are costly!


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Cal said:


> Is it Apples to Apples ??? You know the faucets and a lot of other things are NOT the same quality as our suppliers . Is the copper the same ??
> 
> My .02


 Exact same copper, same manufacture.


----------

